# Fahrenheit 451



## Hanboka (Mar 16, 2007)

I have just read Fahrenheit 451 of Ray Bradbury recently. I am strongly impressed by his professional writing skill and style. I admire his masterpiece. But I only like his style. I don't really like the content of the book. Share with me your opinions about the book. Thanx


----------



## blademasterzzz (Mar 16, 2007)

I like that they made it into a movie.


----------



## Jolly McJollyson (Mar 16, 2007)

The allegory was a little obvious.  I mean, he was a bit in your face about it.


----------



## Cy Skywalker (Apr 11, 2007)

Heh, the allegory was the point of it! I love F451--pardon, I can't spell it. Bradbury's style is amazing. I like books about books too, so this one was perfect. I havn't seen the movie--I'd think a movie wouldn't do it justice.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 11, 2007)

It's been awhile since I read this but I remember being somewhat impressed with it in spite of myself.

While I agree that the message was really right out there in your face, there was something about the dogged determination of the characters to carry on with the book-burning and introverted behavior that has stuck with me.

I saw a lot of honesty in it and it has probably influenced my vision of the future in my stories to some extent. Mostly in not being afraid to push the logic of "Where will we be in ___ years?"


----------



## quarterscot (Apr 11, 2007)

It struck me as a book which ought to have been great and somehow wasn't. It just never really took off. Maybe the style was the problem for me - Bradbury never was the best writer in the world.

The movie was even worst, but that was more because of the hilariously awful costumes.


----------



## RobH (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't remember the last time I read Fahrenheit 451 but I do love Ray Bradbury.  "The Martian Chronicles" is at the top of my favorite 'short story collection' book list.


----------



## bluromantic (May 21, 2007)

blademasterzzz said:
			
		

> I like that they made it into a movie.


 
But it was such a horrible movie! Well, anyway, I thought Farenheit 451 was very haunting.  Books being burned, not saved? A shiver runs down my spine instinctively.


----------

